# Old Watch Sunday (Made Before 1980)



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this at the moment...

*Timex `Great Britain` #24 Pin-pallet manual wind movement from 1976.*


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

My son is opting for this one - 1979 -


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Junghans, late 1930's or early 1940's. Older than me, still working and keeping good time.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

1960s Accurist manual-wind with a period, rolled gold, Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet.

An explanation of the words on the dial:

*Accurist*

Accurist is a family-run British wristwatch and watch manufacturer.

The company was founded in 1946 in Clerkenwell, London, by Asher and Rebecca Loftus. Today, the company has offices in West Hampstead, London and La Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland. The company is run by Andrew Loftus (Chief Executive), and his brother, Richard. The Loftus Family also owns a range of property in the Baker Street area of London. Accurist is estimated to be worth around Â£20 million.

*Waterproof*

No watch manufacturer would dare to use the term 'Waterproof' these days for fear of litigation. 'Water Resistant' is the more modern term.

*21 Jewels*

The use of jewels within watches act as bearings at the wheel train as well as around the escapement lever. These are areas within a watch component where wear and tear is the most prominent. Tiny synthetic gem crystals are set between many of the gears, in order to reduce friction. These gems resist temperature better than metal, and hold lubricant much longer. Originally, natural rubies were used before a major switch to synthetic rubies for cost efficiency reasons. There are two important points about rubies that make them suitable to be used as bearings. Firstly they are extremely hard so withstand the high frequency of abrasion and wearing. Secondly, their smooth surface is perfect for the various steel components in the watch to operate on with much reduced friction. With the high load and high speed motions within watches, the two advantages of ruby clearly outweigh any possibility of using steel bushings.

You can actually hear the jewel movement working. The ticking noise of mechanical watches are actually made by two rubies banging into the steel teeth of the escape wheel. You should make sure to have your watch serviced every five years, as the toughness of the rubies can erode the steel if not properly looked after.

*Antimagnetic*

In 1896 Charles Edouard Guillaume discovered the nickel based alloy Invar. Afterwards, in 1920, when he received the Nobel Prize in Physics, he developed another alloy - Elinvar. These alloys assisted in the assembly of anti-magnetic watches. Invar and Elinvar are able to resist magnetic fields, allowing the watch to continue to keep accurate time.

The first anti-magnetic pocket watch was assembled by Vacheron Constantin in 1915. Later, in 1929, Tissot assembled the first ever non-magnetic wristwatch.

*Nivaflex*

The watch mainspring is made of Nivaflex, an alloy invented by Swiss engineer Max Straumann in the early 1950's. Nivaflex comprises 45% Cobalt; 21% Nickel; 18% Chromium; 5% Iron; 4% Tungsten; 4% Molybdenum; 1%Titanium; 0.2% Beryllium. Hairsprings made of this alloy are wear-resistant; they are non-magnetic, non-rusting and possess a low coefficient of thermal expansion.

When used for critical watch components the alloy reduces errors due to temperature variation. Along with the earlier alloy Elinvar, this alloy made obsolete the expensive compensation balance.

*Swiss*

British watch company but with a Swiss movement.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Manual winding Omega Geneve on Ostridge.










steve


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Â Darwil Mylord 72

[IMG alt="79968944.jpg"]http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1928/79968944.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="ok2f.jpg"]http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6171/ok2f.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="ok1gb.jpg"]http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8427/ok1gb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Smiths


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Was planning on wearing my Sinn today, but what the hell, I'll strap this on so I can play. Timex from the 70s.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Ingersoll today,no idea of the year but old enough.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This gold Garraed today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just strapped this on...

*Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, cal.505 7 Jewels, circa 1965.*










B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve said:


> 1960s Accurist manual-wind with a period, rolled gold, Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet.


Very nice, I`d like to add an old Accurist to my collection sometime :yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6309 7040 from July 1978 today..


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


>


Andy that is loverley...if you ever get bored....

First thing out of the watch box today


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Heuer Monaco Transitional 1133B

1969


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

These three get my vote - all are lovely specimens!



Steve said:


> 1960s Accurist manual-wind with a period, rolled gold, Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet.





martinzx said:


> Â Darwil Mylord 72
> 
> [IMG alt="79968944.jpg"]http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1928/79968944.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="ok2f.jpg"]http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6171/ok2f.jpg[/IMG]





mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, cal.505 7 Jewels, circa 1965.*


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Omega for me today.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Philly this morning










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Fancied a change,so over to this one now.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Newmark mystery dial manual wind.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

1970 Wittnauer Diver.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Eterna Matic Kontiki Super










Mark


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

martinzx said:


> Â Darwil Mylord 72
> 
> [IMG alt="79968944.jpg"]http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1928/79968944.jpg[/IMG]


Nice one martinzx. NOS?

Note to self for eBay searches:

NOS

Timex

Smiths

Ingersol

American watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> Newmark mystery dial manual wind.


Very nice B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this now...

*"Services"** `Transport` A.R.P. Foreign Made (by Thiel Bros., Thuringia Germany) circa mid/late 1930s*


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Steve said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Â Darwil Mylord 72
> ...


No not quite, it has an inscription of an army number & in memory of time served, so Im guessing if was just put in a draw & hardly wornÂ

BR Martin


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This one at the moment....

*1950s(?) Laco 17 Jewel*


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Sparky said:


> This one today:
> 
> Eterna Matic Kontiki Super
> 
> ...


Mark. Probably a stupid question which I'll regret but how is that bezel used?

Roger


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

21 for me today










Cheers Paul


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Stinch said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > This one today:
> ...


Hi Roger, this was asked on another watch forum and here is the text:

"Basically this is how it works: numbers on the bezel are equal to depth and the bezel tells you how long you can stay below water before making mandatory decompression stages.

Example: when your start your dive, put the triangle in front of the minute hand. If you dive at 20m, then the minute hand takes around 50min to join the number 20 on the bezel.

If you dive at 40m, then you have around 15mn of immersion, etc..."

Hope that this helps!

Mark


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Mark. As is many things quite straight forward once you know!

Cheers Roger


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Revue from 1969


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing this Audax now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This now...

*Seiko 6602-7040-P, 17 Jewels, made in October 1967*


----------



## thelasher (Jul 13, 2009)

Hows about this one,

Anybody for cocktail hour?


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

swap to Buler


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Going to wind this lot up now all Russian.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Still alive. Got through all the moves this weekend. The $20 Swiss made Alpha came this week

Bit of color cast its not as golden more sliver and deeper reddish brownish


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Changed over to this one.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Switched sides - this one at present-


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this now...

*"Services" "**a**irman"** Swiss Made, Fleurier 15 Jewel 13 ligne movement circa 1926/27*


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

It's been this 70's Aquastar Seatime for me today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This arrived on Saturday and I've been wearing it ever since 










Tissot PR-516 from the 70's at a guess but I've not had the back off yet to date it.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

